# Ruger LCR report



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

First,I'm not a Ruger fan. Have owned Ruger rifles and handguns and sold all of them. Was looking for a lightweight CCW revolver and took a chance on the LCR after research and my buddy having good luck with his. Shot it using several types of ammo at 9yrds. Used the Hornady 110gr. Critical Defense 1st. Shot low in a line from 1" to 4". After 5rds. my hand was soar. The Hornadys are really potent .38+Ps. Next, Magtech .38spl. 158gr. non +P. Accuracy was very good at about 2.5" inside a 3" bull. Next, handloaded 158gr. Hornady hollow pt.s at max load of Unique powder for .38spl. Accuracy was better at 2" groups. Next 158gr. Remington lead rd. nose with groups of less than 2". Last and best were 158gr.SWC loaded to the max with Unique for .38spl. Groups of less than 1.5". Was using a fence rail for a rest in bitter cold with no gloves, so I was very pleased with it's accuracy. Trigger pull is silky smooth. Overall I am very pleased with the gun and it's super lightweight and very easy to carry and comfortable to shoot. Don't know if I should carry with those nasty Hornady CD 110gr. or use the lower powered .38s. What do you guys think?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

The critical defense I believe has a standard pressure .38 load as well..I want an LCP,so I might end up carrying the Hornady CD,or the speer gold dots..You should check out the speer offerings as well...Alot of law enforcement use them..The wadcutters sound like they shoot good..Alot of people seem to like using them cause of the penetration and ability to break bones..May not be a bad idea this time of year since people are dressing up in more layers to keep warm..Decisions decisions lol...But please,whatever you do,leave magtech for the range only...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> First,I'm not a Ruger fan. Have owned Ruger rifles and handguns and sold all of them. Was looking for a lightweight CCW revolver and took a chance on the LCR after research and my buddy having good luck with his. Shot it using several types of ammo at 9yrds. Used the Hornady 110gr. Critical Defense 1st. Shot low in a line from 1" to 4". After 5rds. my hand was soar. The Hornadys are really potent .38+Ps. Next, Magtech .38spl. 158gr. non +P. Accuracy was very good at about 2.5" inside a 3" bull. Next, handloaded 158gr. Hornady hollow pt.s at max load of Unique powder for .38spl. Accuracy was better at 2" groups. Next 158gr. Remington lead rd. nose with groups of less than 2". Last and best were 158gr.SWC loaded to the max with Unique for .38spl. Groups of less than 1.5". Was using a fence rail for a rest in bitter cold with no gloves, so I was very pleased with it's accuracy. Trigger pull is silky smooth. Overall I am very pleased with the gun and it's super lightweight and very easy to carry and comfortable to shoot. Don't know if I should carry with those nasty Hornady CD 110gr. or use the lower powered .38s. What do you guys think?


Whatever you do, DON'T use your homemade rounds for self-defense! (You might have an issue if you are in an actual shooting - and it goes to Court.) Use store bought rounds only. The Hornady 110gr. CD's might be stoked "to near" .357 Magnum 110gr. power level (Not sure about this). That is the bullet weight for a .357 Snubby that some of the Gun Writers have been recommending do to recoil issues. Maybe your "stringing" of the first 5 rounds was do to the unfamiliar "feel" of that new trigger design? Maybe another session is in order for those rounds. Do most of your practicing with weaker rounds.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> The critical defense I believe has a standard pressure .38 load as well..I want an LCP,so I might end up carrying the Hornady CD,or the speer gold dots..You should check out the speer offerings as well...Alot of law enforcement use them..The wadcutters sound like they shoot good..Alot of people seem to like using them cause of the penetration and ability to break bones..May not be a bad idea this time of year since people are dressing up in more layers to keep warm..Decisions decisions lol...But please,whatever you do,leave magtech for the range only...


What is the problem with Magtech? Are they weak, junk or what?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T use your homemade rounds for self-defense! (You might have an issue if you are in an actual shooting - and it goes to Court.) Use store bought rounds only. The Hornady 110gr. CD's might be stoked "to near" .357 Magnum 110gr. power level (Not sure about this). That is the bullet weight for a .357 Snubby that some of the Gun Writers have been recommending do to recoil issues. Maybe your "stringing" of the first 5 rounds was do to the unfamiliar "feel" of that new trigger design? Maybe another session is in order for those rounds. Do most of your practicing with weaker rounds.


The CD's are very unpleasent to shoot. My hand and wrist are still sore 24hrs. later. Thanks for reminding me of the handload for self defense. Seems like I had heard about that before. Do you know why it's a problem in court? I don't remember. The hot handloads are very easy to shoot. Those CD's are scary coming out of that lightweight snubby. You might be right about the trigger pull because it is smooth but pretty long. Thanks for your imput guys!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> The CD's are very unpleasent to shoot. My hand and wrist are still sore 24hrs. later. Thanks for reminding me of the handload for self defense. Seems like I had heard about that before. Do you know why it's a problem in court? I don't remember. The hot handloads are very easy to shoot. Those CD's are scary coming out of that lightweight snubby. You might be right about the trigger pull because it is smooth but pretty long. Thanks for your imput guys!


You may have sprained your wrist!!! Homemade rounds are not recommended for Self-Defense because many years ago, Prosecutors proved in Court that those homemade bullets were created to be terrible, evil, destructive, extremely painful, bad, bad, bad things. The Handloader made those evil bullets to inflict agony to anyone that he really, really, really wanted to make suffer - not to mention terrorizing those poor neighborhood children - and of course, it's all about the big, bad, mean CCW guy with his big, evil, nasty, "Cold-blooded, Killer Handgun!"..... and the Defense Attorneys were just too "edjuhmuhkaytid" to defend their Client(s). So of course, the law-abiding Citizen(s) lost - time after time.... so buy those nasty, evil bullets from an "American Made Company" instead! I rest my Case!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> What is the problem with Magtech? Are they weak, junk or what?


They are made in Brazil...Thier marketing tries to get people to think they are made in Minnesota,where their "distribution headquaters" is located..Some people like them,others not so much...Google their ammo reviews online and it seems like a mixed bunch...


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> They are made in Brazil...Thier marketing tries to get people to think they are made in Minnesota,where their "distribution headquaters" is located..Some people like them,others not so much...Google their ammo reviews online and it seems like a mixed bunch...


Thanks, My gun shop was carrying them when the better brands prices went out of sight and ammo was hard to get. I was in a ammo buying frenzy and bought them cause thats all they had. I'll avoid them now and roll my own.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> You may have sprained your wrist!!! Homemade rounds are not recommended for Self-Defense because many years ago, Prosecutors proved in Court that those homemade bullets were created to be terrible, evil, destructive, extremely painful, bad, bad, bad things. The Handloader made those evil bullets to inflict agony to anyone that he really, really, really wanted to make suffer - not to mention terrorizing those poor neighborhood children - and of course, it's all about the big, bad, mean CCW guy with his big, evil, nasty, "Cold-blooded, Killer Handgun!"..... and the Defense Attorneys were just too "edjuhmuhkaytid" to defend their Client(s). So of course, the law-abiding Citizen(s) lost - time after time.... so buy those nasty, evil bullets from an "American Made Company" instead! I rest my Case!


 That sounds about right! No common sense is the rule these days. Think I'll continue my search for a good store bought round that performs well but won't cause me bodily harm. The Hornady CD is just to hot. I'll shoot them in my M66 .357 S&W.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Thanks, My gun shop was carrying them when the better brands prices went out of sight and ammo was hard to get. I was in a ammo buying frenzy and bought them cause thats all they had. I'll avoid them now and roll my own.


I would still consider them for target practice and such..I would just use them for slow fire shooting,just incase...I would hate to see you and your gun get hurt..If the shot didnt feel and sound normal,just make sure to investigate before the next shot..


----------

